# Leaked memo shows Amazon knows delivery drivers resort to urinating in bottles [and defecating in bags]



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2021/mar/25/amazon-delivery-workers-bathrooms-memo


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2021/mar/25/amazon-delivery-workers-bathrooms-memo


And Amazon wants cameras in vehicles to monitor Drivers.

Amazon sounds like the Underbelly of Vile Employment !


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> And Amazon wants cameras in vehicles to monitor Drivers.
> 
> Amazon sounds like the Underbelly of Vile Employment !


Über and Lyft are probably taking notes


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375194675460534278


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375194675460534278


It Could have been Worse










*( been saving this for a " special" occasion . . .)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Think about it.
Think about the time and $ it would save if the driver just put a catheter in when (s)he starts his/her shift ... then they can monitor the drug and alcohol abuse/intake, state of hydration, hormone imbalance (indicating increased chances of road rage) and more.
Can't wait.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> It Could have been Worse
> 
> View attachment 580809
> 
> ...


They just went to arizona in reparations for them being
"red" all these years..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> ( been saving this for a " special" occasion . . .)


Well, don't save em too long - at lease put them in the fridge.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_*"You don't really believe the peeing in bottles thing, do you? If that were true, nobody would work for us. The truth is that we have over a million incredible employees"*_

Really? Amazon contends not one of their employees in a million has had to piss in a bottle? Overstretched drivers who are pushed to the limits and beyond have been forced to deal with this issue forever.
BTW, look what Amazon sells:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

"Leaked" memo.....

Heh....Heh...

An old Semi Trucker game. Gatorade bottles was their bottles of choice.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> "Leaked" memo.....
> 
> Heh....Heh...
> 
> An old Semi Trucker game. Gatorade bottles was their bottles of choice.


I know right...we needed a memo about that like we couldn't have guessed. I wouldn't be surprised if they shit in their piss bottles.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I know right...we needed a memo about that like we couldn't have guessed. I wouldn't be surprised if they shit in their piss bottles.


It's also a very common thing for most package delivery and rideshare drivers too. At least in my city it is....

*Edit..scrolls up..

&#128064;

Oh, I'm not on the LA forum anymore. &#129315;

SMH, I need to go eat....


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I used to pee in bottles. I am ashamed. What a waste of a bottle. Now I just open the door and pee on the street with the homeless people. No more wasted bottles. Win win


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amazon drivers in SF do not need to do this. All that they need do is get out and go on the street.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Gatorade bottles was their bottles of choice.


I can't use them.
The opening is too small.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I can't use them.
> The opening is too small.


the bottle isn't for insertion, just aim the stream hahaha


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> the bottle isn't for insertion, just aim the stream hahaha


One handed?
With all that pressure back-flow?
While driving?

Better to just hang it out the window.
I like to make the tail gators turn on their windshield wipers.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> , I need to go eat....


What would you like for dinner bae? I need you at 100% when you reply to my posts.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> What would you like for dinner bae? I need you at 100% when you reply to my posts.


I'm fed now.

Of course I ordered pasta from a local hole in the wall place.

I know where I am now. &#128516; This thread just reminded me of old jokes on my local city board.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The threads in the news forum are getting really shitty.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well, they did say we are headed for another toilet paper shortage.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The threads in the news forum are getting really shitty.
> 
> View attachment 581119


What did I just watch?! -o:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Well, they did say we are headed for another toilet paper shortage.


I had not heard this..........and the local grocery chain here has been selling these four packs of cheapie TP that they overbought for eighty cents apiece. Perhaps I should buy a few. What is the cause, _this_ time? .............or do you know? .............or do you care?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MHR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375194675460534278


_So one area manager_ had 3 instances of human feces, and this is on top of countless bottles of urine.

And this is just the ones that made it back to the warehouse and not tossed out the window.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I had not heard this..........and the local grocery chain here has been selling these four packs of cheapie TP that they overbought for eighty cents apiece. Perhaps I should buy a few. What is the cause, _this_ time? .............or do you know? .............or do you care?


This time it's over shipping containers.

https://thehill.com/homenews/news/5...tage-could-lead-to-next-toilet-paper-shortage
https://fortune.com/2021/03/25/brace-yourself-globe-faces-another-epic-toilet-paper-crisis/


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> What did I just watch?! -o:


You are clearly not well known.

demoted to new and knew are you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Amazon drivers in SF do not need to do this. All that they need do is get out and go on the street.


3rd world America !



Lissetti said:


> This time it's over shipping containers.
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/news/5...tage-could-lead-to-next-toilet-paper-shortage
> https://fortune.com/2021/03/25/brace-yourself-globe-faces-another-epic-toilet-paper-crisis/


My DAMN TOILET PAPER IS MADE IN AMERICA!

I have noticed
That EAST / WEST RAIL ACTIVITY IS DEAD !

REFINERIES
PLANTS
GRAIN ELEVATORS
AUTOS FROM MEXICO . . .
EVERYTHING CROSSES THE RIVER HERE.

ABSOLUTELY DEAD !

ALSO
PRICE OF SHIPPING CONTAINERS
HAS GONE UP A COUPLE GRAND A PIECE !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> _So one area manager_ had 3 instances of human feces, and this is on top of countless bottles of urine.


Really.
The producer of said waste should maybe see a doctor.

I have noticed that feces usually sinks to the bottom, and urine floats on top.
Not the other way around.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Can we put this crap to bed now?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> This time it's over shipping containers.
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/news/5...tage-could-lead-to-next-toilet-paper-shortage
> https://fortune.com/2021/03/25/brace-yourself-globe-faces-another-epic-toilet-paper-crisis/


Lumber prices have inflated 188% as well. That has to eventually have an impact on TP prices (wood pulp.)

https://fortune.com/2021/03/20/lumb...-lumber-go-down-home-sales-cost-update-march/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Lumber prices have inflated 188% as well. That has to eventually have an impact on TP prices (wood pulp.)
> 
> https://fortune.com/2021/03/20/lumb...-lumber-go-down-home-sales-cost-update-march/


Everything is going up. I was at Kroger the other day and I see their prices are starting to rival Safeway's.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> Can we put this crap to bed now?


No.
Not in the bed !


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Lumber prices have inflated 188% as well. That has to eventually have an impact on TP prices (wood pulp.)
> 
> https://fortune.com/2021/03/20/lumb...-lumber-go-down-home-sales-cost-update-march/


Another byproduct of Trumps war on the American consumer


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Another byproduct of Trumps war on the American consumer


Little bit more complicated than Orange Man bad. But whatever makes you feel better.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/lumber-prices-are-soaring-tree-growers-miserable-11614177282


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Another byproduct of Trumps war on the American consumer


And we hear from another deranged liberal.


----------



## 500ridesaweekorCHEESE (Mar 28, 2021)

Now they have A>I> cameras so it'll all be filmed woohoo
All this to avoid a few sheckles an hour and benefits confuses me oh well
Maybe the super rich found out loyalty is a myth or something and treating humans like filth is the best option on all matters.

once in my adult life have I resorted to a #2 in a bag

#1s in bottles kinda normal though, I mean it's offender list for going behind dumpsters and what know these days, and it's kinda the respecful and convinient thing to do. Especially when things were shut down everyone's bathrooms were closed. Dogs have more rights than humans lol

I mean certain apartments, condos, homes.... it was easier to keep a apple juice bottle near by.

It's a natural function if ya gonna do it, try to be discreet and clean as possible. Gotta go, gotta go.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I did the bottle years ago, when as a taxi driver I had too much cash on hand to get out in strange places.Now I use a dunkies large ice coffee cup doubled up with my ice coffee that I always have in my cup holder.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

I know it's easy to make jokes, but in some respects, its kinda of a serious topic. I've heard in my area, that some drivers when starting their shift in the Amazon vans, are sitting in seats that are completely saturated with urine from other drivers previous shifts. I think some of these companies like Amazon, put so much pressure on these drivers to complete their on-site deliveries by a specific time limit, they [The driver] feel if they fall behind, they'll lose their job. So the intimidation factor is when they don't take bathroom breaks, Results in adults completely ashamed by wetting their pants. If you have to take a bathroom break, you take a bathroom break and don't worry about being micromanaged. Period.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

OC-Moe said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2021/mar/25/amazon-delivery-workers-bathrooms-memo


This is common in the industry. Every UPS driver likes to piss in a 32 oz Gatorade bottle. We even knew a female driver that did the same.


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Factoring time for breaks into the delivery schedule seems like a simple thing for a big tech company.
So many different ways to do it. 

It's a shame that the number one goal at Amazon is to be customer-focused in everything they do. Yet, that same focus doesn't apply to their internal customers of drivers can't even get a toilet break?!

And, on another note, do I now have to sanitize my packages because the driver pee'd/pooped in the vehicle?

I'll bet the men who make these decisions would address the problem real quick if used tampons or pads were left in the trucks.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tipster98122 said:


> Factoring time for breaks into the delivery schedule seems like a simple thing for a big tech company.
> So many different ways to do it.
> 
> It's a shame that the number one goal at Amazon is to be customer-focused in everything they do. Yet, that same focus doesn't apply to their internal customers of drivers can't even get a toilet break?!
> ...


It is not "every driver". It is some drivers. Most people choose not to do this, but a few decide it is okay to do this an justify it with stupid rationale.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

They're gonna pee somewhere. Either a bottle or your yard:

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/my-amazon-delivery-guy-pissed-in-my-yard.325693/#post-4970224
Add Baltimore to the list of cities where you can piss outside with no ramifications:

wtop.com/baltimore/2021/03/baltimore-will-no-longer-prosecute-drug-possession-prostitution-and-other-low-level-offenses


----------



## Noeler24 (Mar 22, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> And Amazon wants cameras in vehicles to monitor Drivers.
> 
> Amazon sounds like the Underbelly of Vile Employment !


They do have cameras in the vans now, the cameras will tell you when you have a violation, like running a stop sign or using your phone. If you yawn it says driver fatigue. A real joke. They claim it's not to spy on us.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2021/mar/25/amazon-delivery-workers-bathrooms-memo


----------



## youspeedbro (Mar 29, 2021)

the logistics and solution to this issue are so easy to solve its hilarious but since no one giving me a billion to solve it, i wont
anyone with 300M laying around could give wallyworld and amazon a run for their money or at the very least siphon off enough disgruntled users to be a big profitable positive non parasitic thang

so only 300M to "compete" and start a grocery/corner store thta can compete in 2021 PROGRESS
1M for a taxicab delivery company that could "compete" when that price used to be $1000 - maybe 100K at the top end outside of ny

time to disrupt the lemonade stand business those still cost about $20 time to get that up into the million dollar range for a small business


----------



## Dash27341 (Jul 13, 2019)

TobyD said:


> I used to pee in bottles. I am ashamed. What a waste of a bottle. Now I just open the door and pee on the street with the homeless people. No more wasted bottles. Win win:smiles:


Water the grass too. Ur not using plastic so u basically saving the world


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2021/mar/25/amazon-delivery-workers-bathrooms-memo


What a disgusting company.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.geekwire.com/2021/amazo...s-will-look-solutions-drivers-peeing-bottles/


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

OC-Moe said:


> https://www.geekwire.com/2021/amazo...s-will-look-solutions-drivers-peeing-bottles/


A porta potty in every truck. LOL


----------

